# I like you gnukfu



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

When a guy sends a bomb like this you wanna say I LOVE YOU.......BUT other members might think something fishy is going on.

It is. Just look and see - - - -

First George bombs me with a theme. FISH. He's slick, I'm tellin' ya.
Goldfish crackers from Pepperidge Farms
Swedish Fish
Sea Salt coated Emerald nuts
Red Sox Peanuts
Hand made mug by a potter in Newport, RI
and an alleged Starbucks Dark Chocoalte Bar (I don't see it do you?) 

And to top that offf, he also sends 15 cigars. Daaaaaaaaaang George. This is just *uncredible* (My word for incredible and unbelievable....gives it more power when two words are combined to make one. DID you know that? Me neither. Just made it up ).

Here's the pic:

Oliva Angel 100 - 5 pack
Partagas Black Maximo Tubo
DPG Cuban Classic Perla
Taboo SFO Boot Camp Lancero
Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild
Arturo Fuente Royal Salute
Oliva V Figuardo
Graycliff Espresso
Padron 2000
Padron Anniversary 1964 Monarca Natural
2000 Punch Royal Seleccion 12 (unbanded)

George. I like you! Really I do! 

Thank you very, very much. Your generousity is undescribable.
:ss

P.S. - Please, if you have it to give, bump gnukfu's ring guage. This act was above and beyond the typical bomb!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow what a fantastic package:tu:tu:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Someone got George all rile up! Nice hit, love the creativity.:tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow nice hit :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one Fishy Bomb!!!

Nice one George!!!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Triple F - You got gnukfuk'd up brother!

George: Represent MASS! :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

If I were to guess, I'd guess that George likes you as well. Enjoy! Indeed very nice!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well it is nice to see who was inquiring of rck70 when he pm'ed me for some snack info. :r Great hit man! Love the theme of it also. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Enjoy it Scott!! The chocolate is in there somewhere. I packed it next to the gars...unless you ate it already. I couldn't send you the more delicate snacks, I was afraid they would turn to powder. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

W:drW George ! Great hit buddy. You kung fu guys are a little loopy after being kicked in the head so many times but you are one bad motha f 'er.

Enjoy the smokes Scott.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

NIce hit but I don't get the connection of the Sea or Fishing from the Sox Peanuts..?!?!?


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Aren't they using Saltpeter in those cracker/peanut products now? Naaaaaaaaaah, sure thats just a rumor...

Great hit George, and enjoy those smokes FFF...:ss


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

mmmm i love goldfish... i mean the cigars! haha nice :dr


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

TripleF said:


> When a guy sends a bomb like this you wanna say I LOVE YOU.......BUT other members might think something fishy is going on.


I LOVE GEORGE!!! There, I said it! Great bomb George! You are the best...always so thoughtful!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with saying you love him FFF.
I think I have done that. Well not him. Come to think of it nope never mind.

Nicehit


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

What a slam, looks like you have some smoking to do.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

That is a very nice package :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> I LOVE GEORGE!!! There, I said it! Great bomb George! You are the best...always so thoughtful!


Well that got my attention! Heather let's just keep this our little secret! Wouldn't want Darrell to find out! :ss



mugen910 said:


> NIce hit but I don't get the connection of the Sea or Fishing from the Sox Peanuts..?!?!?


No sea connection there! I'm just spreading a little Red Sox love around the country......Red Sox Nation y'know!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

cigarwife said:


> I LOVE GEORGE!!!


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

massphatness said:


>


I love Vin too!!!...and Darrell! Ok, I'm done spreading the love now.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

You will be bringing that bomb Saturday.....riiiight:tu


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice job George!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

George rocks even if he is from MASS!

Nicely done. You could give Vin a lesson or two. 




Al :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

OK!!! Let's stop all the lovin' and get back to the smokin'!!!:ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> OK!!! Let's stop all the lovin' and get back to the smokin'!!!:ss


:tpd: yea! the bombing too.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> OK!!! Let's stop all the lovin' and get back to the smokin'!!!:ss


*OK Dad!!!! (sigh)*


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work, George. :tu
I like watching Scott get hammered.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe I like watched anyone get hammered!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> ...Red Sox Nation y'know!


Well. We still like you anyway.  :chk


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great Hit !!! RG on the way !!!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome... you've got alot of nuts there fella:ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*George is a an "A number 1 good potato".* :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Glad to hear you enjoyed the 2000 Punch RS 12 Scott!!! That's a first! Scott found a CC he enjoys! Telling me that is as bad as a newbie giving you their address. :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Great hit on the "Don" 

Ya had it coming ya bastard :chk


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed the 2000 Punch RS 12 Scott!!! That's a first! Scott found a CC he enjoys! Telling me that is as bad as a newbie giving you their address. :ss


I knew I shouldn't have told you.

You are next!!
The Don


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

nice hit George!

James


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

:r Scott you should change your name to Triple CC now!!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

How'd I miss this one?

George, did anybody ever assess you a 15 yard penalty for "piling on"? Jeez! After seeing that, I think I love you, too. :r Well done! :tu


----------

